# Question regarding driving license exchange



## cookiemonstress (Mar 13, 2018)

Hola!

I got my license in Finland in June 2016, yes I was old as **** already, but never really bothered to get it earlier, and now apparently this turns out to be a bit of a problem.
According to Finnish law I'd have to do an additional security training within two years of obtaining the license. I don't live there anymore and am now also officially moving to Spain, where this training would not be required. In order to avoid having to take another trip back to Finland and do this crappy training, which altogether would cost me at least 700€, is it enough to get the Spanish residencia in time, or do I also have to manage to exchange my license to a Spanish one before deadline? Usually it matters where you're registered right, no matter what country code is printed on your license? Or does a Finnish license fall under Finnish regulations even though you don't live there anymore?
I would really bite my ass if I lost that much money (and time) for nothing, so want to make absolutely sure I can keep my license without having to go through this ********!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I am not sure I fully understand your situation, but;

As far as I am aware, as long as your Finnish license is valid and you live in Spain, you can exchange it for a Spanish licence. What would happen to the Finnish licence afterwards is irrelevant, regardless of how soon after it would have happened.

You will be able to drive in Spain with the Finnish licence until it expires, but as you say that this is very soon, I suggest that you exchange it as soon as possible.


----------



## cookiemonstress (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks for the reply, this is actually what I thought, too. I am just so very confused because I heard weird things - I asked from a Spanish driving school for example and they tried to sell me another course and driving exam. I couldn't even legally do another exam for as long as my license is valid - when making an appointment for a driving exam you have to sign a paper stating that you do NOT hold a valid driving license from another country. 
Finnish authorities just said "ask from your new country, as you'll be subject to their regulation as soon as you become a resident", but Spanish authorities don't know whether to treat my license as "valid without restrictions" as technically, but again only under Finnish regulations, it is temporary and will expire. 
I just don't have the slightest idea anymore who to ask to get a definite answer. None of them want to be responsible to make a decision it seems, and I'm scared that I will lose my license and have to do it all over again because of them stupid bureaucrats!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

cookiemonstress said:


> I just don't have the slightest idea anymore who to ask to get a definite answer.


Sadly, sometimes getting a definite answer (in Spain) is simply not possible. Asking someone with a commercial interest is certainly not the way to do it!

Other times, you may be given a definite answer, than, when you try to apply it, you are given an alternative, conflicting definite answer...

I am 99% ceratin that your exact situation will not be regulated in any law or procedure.

I know that this is not so helpful, but in your situation I would be tempted to just walk into Tráfico with the forms and the fee and try your luck.

They cannot take your licence away (it is your property) so the worst that can happen is that they refuse to exchange it.


----------



## cookiemonstress (Mar 13, 2018)

*sigh*
Yeah, seems to be like that. :/
I sent another mail to the Finnish authorities now, rephrasing the question:
"If Spanish authorities wanted to confirm with you that the license is valid and they can exchange it, would you allow them to?"
Maybe this is going to get me the answer I'm looking for.


----------



## Nick Boonham (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi,
I had a UK licence which over travelling had lost. Now in Spain I was going to take the test here, but thrn found out I could exchange it. I applied to the UK DVLA for a certificate of entitlement to drive containing that all my classes and date passed with my last know address. This was handed to the Guardia Civil although they were reluctant at first, were obligated to issue a Spanish licence. After a medical they issues me a Spanish licence. 
Change now as it is a EU licence.


----------



## cookiemonstress (Mar 13, 2018)

Nick Boonham said:


> Hi,
> I had a UK licence which over travelling had lost. Now in Spain I was going to take the test here, but thrn found out I could exchange it. I applied to the UK DVLA for a certificate of entitlement to drive containing that all my classes and date passed with my last know address. This was handed to the Guardia Civil although they were reluctant at first, were obligated to issue a Spanish licence. After a medical they issues me a Spanish licence.
> Change now as it is a EU licence.



Sounds promising. May I ask how long it took for you to get the Spanish license? 
I'm reading horror stories on how it can take months, and I would need it processed before mid-June.
I just applied for my NIE and am expecting it this week, but didn't start the official residency registration process yet. We're moving from Andalucia to Galicia at the change of the month and I wanted to do those things once I got a permanent address, but I'm scared that time will run out...


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

cookiemonstress said:


> Sounds promising. May I ask how long it took for you to get the Spanish license?
> I'm reading horror stories on how it can take months, and I would need it processed before mid-June.
> I just applied for my NIE and am expecting it this week, but didn't start the official residency registration process yet. We're moving from Andalucia to Galicia at the change of the month and I wanted to do those things once I got a permanent address, but I'm scared that time will run out...


Took a few hours. Issued with a temporary one permanent one came through four weeks later


----------



## cookiemonstress (Mar 13, 2018)

Megsmum said:


> Took a few hours. Issued with a temporary one permanent one came through four weeks later



THIS reply just made my day, thank you so much!
Now I'm 99% positive that I can make it in time - IF I get a positive reply from the Finns that they will approve the exchange without the extra training, but I kind of got that positive reply from them earlier when they said "if you move, you're none of our business anymore".


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cookiemonstress said:


> THIS reply just made my day, thank you so much!
> Now I'm 99% positive that I can make it in time - IF I get a positive reply from the Finns that they will approve the exchange without the extra training, but I kind of got that positive reply from them earlier when they said "if you move, you're none of our business anymore".


It has nothing to do with Finland.

As a resident of Spain, you are subject to Spanish requirements. As they said - you're none of their business nay mre.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

cookiemonstress said:


> THIS reply just made my day, thank you so much!
> Now I'm 99% positive that I can make it in time - IF I get a positive reply from the Finns that they will approve the exchange without the extra training, but I kind of got that positive reply from them earlier when they said "if you move, you're none of our business anymore".


I don’t understand what this has to do with Finland. Providing you have license from Your home EU country’s then Spain simply change your license. They do contact the original license country to conform details as far as I am aware, it that’s it. Also remember you will no longer have a Finnish license


----------



## cookiemonstress (Mar 13, 2018)

Megsmum said:


> I don’t understand what this has to do with Finland. Providing you have license from Your home EU country’s then Spain simply change your license. They do contact the original license country to conform details as far as I am aware, it that’s it. Also remember you will no longer have a Finnish license


I thought I clarified this in the initial post? 
I lived in Finland for the past six years and got my license there. Finland is, afaIk, the only European country that would require me to do an additional wet track driving safety training within two years of first obtaining my license, otherwise it would just expire after two years. That's the whole reason why I'm in a hurry about things - I need to get my license exchanged before this deadline in June, as I do not feel the urge of paying 700€ to go back there and do the training.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

cookiemonstress said:


> I thought I clarified this in the initial post?
> I lived in Finland for the past six years and got my license there. Finland is, afaIk, the only European country that would require me to do an additional wet track driving safety training within two years of first obtaining my license, otherwise it would just expire after two years. That's the whole reason why I'm in a hurry about things - I need to get my license exchanged before this deadline in June, as I do not feel the urge of paying 700€ to go back there and do the training.


So your Finnish license expires in June?

I looked at this from the other way around

If I went to Finland I could exchange my European license without any further tests. 


> If your EU or EEA licence has expired, you must enclose a medical certificate with your application. You will not need to pass a driving examination, if your driving licence is still valid or less than 2 years have passed since the expiry of your Group 1 licence, or under a year has passed since the expiry of your Group 2 licence.
> 
> You should visit an Ajovarma office to exchange your driving licence. Take the following with you:
> 
> ...


On the Finnish driving license it says nothing about additional driving tests

https://www.trafi.fi/en/road/i_want_a_driving_licence/driving_licence_for_a_car

It does say you pass one section and that license is valid for a period of time before you take the full test within 18 months. I presume that’s equivalent to a provisional license. However it does say 



> When you have passed your driving examination, you will get a driving licence that is valid for 15 years. If you wish to keep your driving licence valid, you must renew it within 15 years. You can renew your licence no more than six months before it is due to expir


Hope this helps. Good luck


----------



## cookiemonstress (Mar 13, 2018)

I know how driving licenses work in Finland, as I mentioned I lived there for six years and got my license there, so I should know, right?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Driving_licence_in_Finland

If I don't complete the training, Finland will "revoke" my otherwise valid license, so I need to exchange it before they do that.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

cookiemonstress said:


> I know how driving licenses work in Finland, as I mentioned I lived there for six years and got my license there, so I should know, right?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Driving_licence_in_Finland
> 
> If I don't complete the training, Finland will "revoke" my otherwise valid license, so I need to exchange it before they do that.


Well, I’m very sorry, I was trying to help wih some links etc. But clearly the post is null and void as you already know the answer.


----------



## cookiemonstress (Mar 13, 2018)

Megsmum said:


> Well, I’m very sorry, I was trying to help wih some links etc. But clearly the post is null and void as you already know the answer.


I didn't want to be rude, but I am able to do basic googling myself and if I needed information on Finnish regulations, I would have asked in the Finland forum.
This post is not "null and void", as I couldn't manage to find the answers on the Spanish side: Would they exchange a valid driving license during a phase when it could still theoretically be revoked by the Finnish authorities. 
I am also currently in touch with them to make sure they would waive the right to do so if the license holder permanently left the country.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cookiemonstress said:


> I didn't want to be rude, but I am able to do basic googling myself and if I needed information on Finnish regulations, I would have asked in the Finland forum.
> This post is not "null and void", as I couldn't manage to find the answers on the Spanish side: Would they exchange a valid driving license during a phase when it could still theoretically be revoked by the Finnish authorities.
> I am also currently in touch with them to make sure they would waive the right to do so if the license holder permanently left the country.


You would only have a problem if it were already revoked when you apply for the exchange


----------



## cookiemonstress (Mar 13, 2018)

xabiachica said:


> You would only have a problem if it were already revoked when you apply for the exchange


At what point to the Spanish officials check the vailidity of your license, right when you apply for the exchange? So really, the same day you got to the office, you hand in your current license and get a Spanish temporary one in exchange, and once this is done, you're also literally done with your old country? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The only place you are going to get an accurate answer is at the DGT. Go to your nearest office and ask them "What do I need to exchange my licence to a Spanish one?" They will probably give you the form to fill in, take your money and give you a temporary licence while your Spanish one is processed.

They are the only people who can give you a definitive answer.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Direct question to Cookiemonstress:

Does it say on your Finnish licence that it is restricted, or does it simply have an expiry date in June 2018?


----------



## cookiemonstress (Mar 13, 2018)

Overandout said:


> Direct question to Cookiemonstress:
> 
> Does it say on your Finnish licence that it is restricted, or does it simply have an expiry date in June 2018?


The expiry date printed on it is 16.6.2031. However, Finnish authorities would, in their own words, "revoke" it if I didn't sign up for the training. It is a really weird regulation that apparently did not even consider the idea that someone might ever leave the country.  
So you could basically interpret it in any way you wanted to, which may be the reason that nobody wants to give me a definite answer.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

cookiemonstress said:


> The expiry date printed on it is 16.6.2031. However, Finnish authorities would, in their own words, "revoke" it if I didn't sign up for the training. It is a really weird regulation that apparently did not even consider the idea that someone might ever leave the country.
> So you could basically interpret it in any way you wanted to, which may be the reason that nobody wants to give me a definite answer.


The reason I ask is that I have read the DGT rules for exchange and it is clear that as long as it is a valid EU licence it will be exchanged for a Spanish one, and therefore be regulated as per Spanish law from that point on.

The exception (or clarification) is that "restrictions" on the origianl licence are carried over. Investigating what the word "restrictions" means in this context, it appears that it refers to limitations such as technical (e.g.being able to drive an automatic car only) or medical restrictions which would be printed on the original licence itself.

So I think it should be concluded (at least at internet forum level) that, despite the particularities of Finland, you have an unrestricted, valid EU driving permit which can be exchanged for a Spanish one, at least in the eyes of the DGT.

I would, however recommend that you exchange it before any potential restriction from the Finnish authorities might show up on some computer database, just to be sure.


----------



## cookiemonstress (Mar 13, 2018)

Overandout said:


> I would, however recommend that you exchange it before any potential restriction from the Finnish authorities might show up on some computer database, just to be sure.


Absolutely, I'll try to get things done as quickly as possible. Doesn't really help that I am self-employed, but I hope I can get everything sorted out in time!


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Overandout said:


> Direct question to Cookiemonstress:
> 
> Does it say on your Finnish licence that it is restricted, or does it simply have an expiry date in June 2018?


I have a question also:

If this license is issued in parts...as in you get the license and within x amount of time you are required to complete another part....is this a full driving license or a provisional license?

I have been looking online and it would seem the two year period is a probationary period where lessons are still required to be taken so would the Spanish authorities even recognise this as a full license and not a provisional?


----------



## Patico (Sep 24, 2017)

As someone has already said I think the only definitive answer will be from actually presenting said license to the relevant DGT office


----------



## cookiemonstress (Mar 13, 2018)

Tigerlillie said:


> I have a question also:
> 
> If this license is issued in parts...as in you get the license and within x amount of time you are required to complete another part....is this a full driving license or a provisional license?
> 
> I have been looking online and it would seem the two year period is a probationary period where lessons are still required to be taken so would the Spanish authorities even recognise this as a full license and not a provisional?



Yeah, that's basically my question rephrased. 
I have been stopped and checked many times in different European countries as well as Morocco, and never had any issues in the sense that they questioned the validity. 
The "provisional" reply I got from the Finns was (quote):
"If you move away from Finland, you don't need to come back for the practice phase and advanced phase. However, you should find out about the requirements regarding the change of the Finnish driving license for the foreign one, from the country you are moving to. We don't know which rules f ex the Spanish authorities apply. The legislation is according to EU directives, but all countries can have their special national rules, which have to be applied."

So it seems that they wouldn't really care anymore as long as I'm not their problem anymore and the decision is on the Spanish side. Spain says "if you wish to exchange your license, we will confirm its validity with the country of issue". 
That's gonna be fun.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

cookiemonstress said:


> Yeah, that's basically my question rephrased.
> I have been stopped and checked many times in different European countries as well as Morocco, and never had any issues in the sense that they questioned the validity.
> The "provisional" reply I got from the Finns was (quote):
> "If you move away from Finland, you don't need to come back for the practice phase and advanced phase. However, you should find out about the requirements regarding the change of the Finnish driving license for the foreign one, from the country you are moving to. We don't know which rules f ex the Spanish authorities apply. The legislation is according to EU directives, but all countries can have their special national rules, which have to be applied."
> ...


Yes that is the norm. For our UK licences, they check back with Swansea and if the licence is exchanged, that is where they send the old licence.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I have had difficulty trying to follow this post, however, I do believe that the DGT do contact the issuing authority in the country where the DL was issued.

I believe that the DVLC (UK authority) know when a UK DL has been exchange,

Incidentally, I discovered recently that at least Spanish and UK D/L s have code printed on the DL l in a very small font, show restrictions which apply to the DL 

See:-
https://www.nidirect.gov.uk/articles/information-codes-your-driving-licence


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Tigerlillie said:


> I have a question also:
> 
> If this license is issued in parts...as in you get the license and within x amount of time you are required to complete another part....is this a full driving license or a provisional license?
> 
> I have been looking online and it would seem the two year period is a probationary period where lessons are still required to be taken so would the Spanish authorities even recognise this as a full license and not a provisional?


Yep that was my thoughts exactly after I looked at the Finnish web site 



Patico said:


> As someone has already said I think the only definitive answer will be from actually presenting said license to the relevant DGT office


Very true



baldilocks said:


> Yes that is the norm. For our UK licences, they check back with Swansea and if the licence is exchanged, that is where they send the old licence.


That’s exactly what I said. It will only be when the license is sent off will any issues arise. Unless it’s a provisional license and then I suspect they won’t change it but as platico says only the relevant Spanish office will know. I have no idea why being self employed is an issue?


----------



## cookiemonstress (Mar 13, 2018)

Megsmum said:


> I have no idea why being self employed is an issue?


Because if you are self-employed, claiming your right of residence for EU citizens is less straightforward. I will have to get all my business related stuff in order first to get my residencia, which I will need to exchange the license. So it's not an issue for the actual process, but might become one in regard to the slightly tight schedule.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

cookiemonstress said:


> Because if you are self-employed, claiming your right of residence for EU citizens is less straightforward. I will have to get all my business related stuff in order first to get my residencia, which I will need to exchange the license. So it's not an issue for the actual process, but might become one in regard to the slightly tight schedule.


Ah I see, as you said you were moving from Andalusia to Galicia I wrongly presumed you were already resident. I am autonomo, it claimed residency on basis of pension income. Yes I’ve read another thread on here about trying to get residency based on being autonomo. I’m not sure where you are In the process, but I’m pretty sure there was a thread about residency and self employed which may help

Galicia is a beautiful region, I live e just below in Extremadura


----------



## cookiemonstress (Mar 13, 2018)

Just to update this, in case anyone ever finds themselves in the same situation:
I finally got decent replies.
Firstly I sent an e-mail to "Europe Advice", who relatively soon replied and told me it should all be fine if I just manage to exchange the license in time. "But please confirm this with the Finnish traffic authority."

It took a lot of poking and waiting to elicit a binding answer from those Finnish authorities, but after my third mail they finally replied and confirmed what Europe Advice had suggested.

That's one problem solved, now I need to proceed quickly to get my paperwork in order for the residencia and exchange my license.


----------



## Nick Boonham (Sep 26, 2017)

I believe it took about six weeks but longer becaause the Trafico dragged their feet. I am South of Burgos considered to be in the sticks and cases like me they come across very rarely. However once my company lawyers sent them my entitlement to drive they contacted the DVLA and they obviously confirmed it all progressed smoothly after that.
I guess nearer the coastal towns in the South this will more accepted as a lady stated from Javea.


----------

